# My sample's shelf



## Wilkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Thought I'd share my sample collection with y'all.  I don't have a lot "yet" but I'm working on it, gimme a little time.........


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 28, 2009)

This is my little friend.


----------



## glass man (Apr 28, 2009)

YOU GOT A COOL LITTLE FRIEND THERE![8D] LOVE THE ABBOTTS WITH THE PAMPLET WITH IT! IS THE CLEAR ONE ON TOP A RUBIFOAM? WHAT IS THE COBALT ON TOP AND THE GREEN ONE BELOW? JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Jamie.  

 Yes, that is a Rubifoam, compliments of our friend "oldtimer".  

 The blue one is a sample creme de camilia, I just posted it's daddy in another post, I just got through tumbling it (the bigger one).  

 The green one is a sample three-in-one oil.  When I baught that it came wrapped in it's own pamphlet but the oil had soaked into it making it garbage.  It was neat though, had pictures of old timey roller skates, fishing poles, bicycles, etc.  All the stuff it was good for.

 The abbots and the pamphlet I picked up together a few years ago on eBay.  The stopper on the abbotts are worth more than the bottle so I'm told, I was pretty stoked when I found the bottle with label, stopper and pamphlet.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks Good Tim,

 What's your favorite one?"
 Like the "Moose in the Box"....funny!

 Doug


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW NEVER SEEN A THREE IN ONE THAT GREEN BEFORE! COOL! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Apr 29, 2009)

LOVE IT ALL! I THINK I HAVE A SAMPLE BOTTLE WITH WORDS ON THE  LEATHER ON IT . SRCEW ON TOP. ABOUT 4 1/2" TALL
 ONE SIDE

 HAS PIC OF PIG
 LADIES DRINK 
 GENTS DRINK

 OTHER SIDE
 FREEZING
 MODERATING
 FAIR & WARMING

 BOTTOM

 >>--ANCO-->


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Looks Good Tim,
> 
> ...


 Thanks Doug.  My favorite one shown there would have to be the abbott's bitters.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> WOW NEVER SEEN A THREE IN ONE THAT GREEN BEFORE! COOL! JAMIE


 
 I've come across them a few times.  There is a poison collector that always sets up at the bottle shows.  At the Auburn show he had two of them and was selling them for $60 dollars a piece!  At the Vallejo show, he still had them but had marked them down to 35 dollars each.  They are about a 10 dollar bottle.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> LOVE IT ALL! I THINK I HAVE A SAMPLE BOTTLE WITH WORDS ON THE Â LEATHER ON IT . SRCEW ON TOP. ABOUT 4 1/2" TALL
> ONE SIDE
> ...


 Sounds very interesting.  Can we see a picture?


----------



## Stardust (Apr 29, 2009)

i'll see what i can do, just got back home from being in hospital.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's the front of the bottle with my box lot Buddah


----------



## Stardust (Apr 30, 2009)

If I remember correctly these were given out and there were a set of them if all collected. Wish I had saved the article or it may still be on my old computer bookmarked. I shall have to look. I don't think they are that old, but I like it and I'd like to have the rest.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 30, 2009)

Back of bottle []


----------



## Wilkie (May 1, 2009)

cool little bottle stardust.  I really like the budah.


----------



## Stardust (May 1, 2009)

thanks. [] that's an old buddah.


----------

